# Northeast Meet with time and date added



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

how about it :?: i am looking to set up a northeast meet any one interested or will it be just me again  possibly in the Dolton Lodge


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

ill be up for that andy ...if i can find it im not to clever with directionns as you know  when were you thinking of having it.could you make it a week or so..i dont get back from alkertraz till next week :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jockTT said:


> ill be up for that andy ...if i can find it im not to clever with directionns as you know  when were you thinking of having it.could you make it a week or so..i dont get back from alkertraz till next week :wink:


no problem looks like its just you and me :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> no problem looks like its just you and me :wink:


All meat starts small :roll: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> how about it i am looking to set up a northeast meet any one interested or will it be just me again


A bit like our meets, get all set up for them while I'm at Brooklands...they only needed to decide a time and a place........no-one goes :roll:

Where in the N East? I'm feeling like a TT meet (I'll park around the corner  )

Jackie x


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

hi jakie  
i think its in washington :? ...tyne and wear that is not america :lol:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'd be intersted depends when? where's dalton lodge?
There could be more yet, I;ve only just seen this thread.

Joe


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the Dolton Lodge is on the A19 near hartlepool (aka god country )


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

hartlepool......wheres that???? :lol:


----------



## BobD (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe interested. 
I live about 30 miles North of Newcastle, so it will depend on when.
What about nearer to Newcastle for the meet ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

come on they must be more of you then this


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

there must be more than this in the north east :roll:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

If it's after the 23 rd Sept, I'll come up from Shrops, and support the north TT's 8) H


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Maybe our new NW Co-rep could sort another run around the Skipton area for a joint NW / NE / Yorkshire meet ?

The last one was a success.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> Maybe our new NW Co-rep could sort another run around the Skipton area for a joint NW / NE / Yorkshire meet ?
> 
> The last one was a success.
> 
> Ian.


Yes i know what you said :wink: :wink:

It has crossed my mind a few times :?

I still have the route  would be good  , later on in the year !! 
You guys know i cant commit at the min , but i will try  as soon as i know !!!!!

Are you up for this Andy ?? NE REP


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

David, I was aiming my comment at your understudy. 
Hence Co-rep not REP.

We know your situation at the mo, feel free to off-load any organising onto me if you wish. :wink:

I just thought it was about time for the man of mystery to make an appearance.

Ian.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r14n said:


> David, I was aiming my comment at your understudy.
> Hence Co-rep not REP.
> 
> We know your situation at the mo, feel free to off-load any organising onto me if you wish. :wink:
> ...


""I know what you said :wink: :wink:""

Sorry did you not get that bit  in the first line 

You know i'm up for it ,and i know you will help AGAIN  
Just give me a few weeks and we will see


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe our new NW Co-rep could sort another run around the Skipton area for a joint NW / NE / Yorkshire meet ?
> ...


This sounds like a super [smiley=idea.gif] but please not before October 



r14n said:


> David, I was aiming my comment at your understudy.
> Hence Co-rep not REP.
> 
> We know your situation at the mo, feel free to off-load any organising onto me if you wish. :wink:
> ...


You mean we could go on a mistery tour lead by the mistery man :roll:

I think I'll rather follow our *North West Rep *or our *North East Rep *for that matter


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Dani, I'm not a rep but you can follow me any time you like :!: :!: H


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Dani, I'm not a rep but you can follow me any time you like :!: :!: H


 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> r14n said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe our new NW Co-rep could sort another run around the Skipton area for a joint NW / NE / Yorkshire meet ?
> ...


yep david as long as i am not working i would be up for it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got back from hols ,as long as I'm off i'll be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This looks to be a good meet


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

OOOooooo. I see you lot are very very 'Bitchy' at times arent we :lol: Cant knock that old chip off the shoulder hey? Well, this mystery PHANTOM man isnt showing up to this meet. Isnt that a surprise, but then what do u expect :wink:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

again i'm in 8)

joe


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

Andy, Any dates lined up yet :?: Howard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

just waiting to see if i get any more replys and then i will fix a date


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

OK keep it going  H


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

ill be there :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> just waiting to see if i get any more replys and then i will fix a date


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Has this meet happened yet then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

No  
We may do another skipton ,NW ,meet , NE


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> No
> We may do another skipton ,NW ,meet , NE


When, when


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > No
> ...


It is looking like November  (as oct is booked up for us ), so it will depend on Andy getting his yellow TT wet :wink: :wink:


----------



## jayg (Sep 20, 2004)

as a meet virgin i would be well up for it


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Count me in subject to the usual conditions (no work or football) :lol:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

davidg said:


> No
> We may do another skipton ,NW ,meet , NE


Skipton sounds OK by me..

Have you ever done Park Rash from Kettlewell to Middleham?, I've marshalled on the LAC Coast to Coast (Blackpool to Scarborough) with that as part of the route..

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i will be posting a date time and place in the very near future


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

yeah, yeah, yeah   

innerthought..."please don't let it be w/c 7th nov, please don't let it be w/c 7th nov, please don't let it be w/c 7th nov" 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

joe1978 said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> innerthought..."please don't let it be w/c 7th nov, please don't let it be w/c 7th nov, please don't let it be w/c 7th nov"
> 
> Joe


w/c 15th Manu U at home


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> ..
> w/c 15th Manu U at home


Good reason to avoid Manchester..

You could always video it..

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> Good reason to avoid Manchester..
> 
> You could always video it..
> 
> John


Sorry menat our home ...Newcastle and I'm not paying the equivilent of a 20k service with haldex and brake fluid change so I can video it(havent got a video either,sky + but thats being picky)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i will be posting a date time and place in the very neer future


Is this for the NE meet or NE & NW meet ??

What dates can you do in nov ,


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

6th or 7th November would be fine for me 
 belay this!! Will be down south for a 40th Wedding Anniversary Party that weekend :?

End of November perhaps :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

well now we seem to have a few more interested people shall we have a night meet at the dolton lodge(just off the a19 near hartlepool) at 7:30 on the 20 oct as our first meet to see how many people we get and if there are plenty we can possibly meet up with the nwest ttoc on the 14 nov for a cruise  
ps i will be the one in the golf


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

sorry mate cant make that one thats the day i go back offshore :?


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Never been to a meet before, what happens?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

20th is fine for me but the November date clashes with the football  why the golf?.


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

any chance of making it a slight bit earlier andy :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It'll be a bit dark by then and all those cars in Hartlepool after sundown [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> It'll be a bit dark by then and all those cars in Hartlepool after sundown [smiley=help.gif]


and this from a man who lives in newcastle


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> Never been to a meet before, what happens?


come along and find out


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

We will come and support you on the 20th. We love that Geordie hospitality 8) and I can show off my new wheels and exhaust !! Howard


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

H said:


> We will come and support you on the 20th Howard. We love that Geordie hospitality 8) and I can show off my new wheels and exhaust !!


be good to see you again and your new wheel  but you know the problem with mods you just dont know when to stop look at me i was going to leave my car standard that idear lasted about a week :wink:


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

aahh mine still needs a wash and polish, will be good to meet up again, every time I meet you I end up with more ideas and spending more money :!: :? 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

H said:


> aahh mine still needs a wash and polish, will be good to meet up again, every time I meet you I end up with more ideas and spending more money :!: :? 8)


I spent some Â£Â£Â£Â£ today and am very happy about it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

H said:


> aahh mine still needs a wash and polish, will be good to meet up again, every time I meet you I end up with more ideas and spending more money :!: :? 8)


you will be safe i will be in the golf and keep quiet about mods :wink: but have you tried the neuspeed quickshift o no there i go again [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> i will keep quiet about mods :wink: but have you tried the neuspeed quickshift o no there i go again [smiley=help.gif]


We all know that you can't be helped, Andy :wink:


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> well now we seem to have a few more interested people shall we have a night meet at the dolton lodge(just off the a19 near hartlepool) at 7:30 on the 20 oct as our first meet to see how many people we get and if there are plenty we can possibly meet up with the nwest ttoc on the 14 nov for a cruise
> ps i will be the one in the golf


I've not been up that neck of the woods before, so was having a look for the place on the Internet... Going off the description above I came up with 
http://www.multimap.com/map/photo.c...m=0&scale=10000&multimap.x=299&multimap.y=140

Is that the place..?

John


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > well now we seem to have a few more interested people shall we have a night meet at the dolton lodge(just off the a19 near hartlepool) at 7:30 on the 20 oct as our first meet to see how many people we get and if there are plenty we can possibly meet up with the nwest ttoc on the 14 nov for a cruise
> ...


dose not look like it sorry


----------



## jockTT (Jul 15, 2003)

can we not have it a few days earlier andy :?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dose not look like it sorry


Do you have a map reference for it then?

On the Multimap map, I followed the A19 north untill it got near to Dalton Percy, and there is a PH just by the A19 there which I assumed was the place.

John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> MacBuff said:
> 
> 
> > I've not been up that neck of the woods before, so was having a look for the place on the Internet... Going off the description above I came up with
> ...


If you zoom out it looks right


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > MacBuff said:
> ...


sorry wallsendmag is right it did not look right as you posted it but when i zoomed out yes that is the place


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jockTT said:


> can we not have it a few days earlier andy :?


sorry mate it is a bit late to change now but will make sure you can come next time


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hopefully I can be there if the better half lets me out to play.

Joe


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

joe1978 said:


> Hopefully I can be there if the better half lets me out to play.
> 
> Joe


Tell the *better half* to go along with you!! She'll enjoy it 

That's what I tell my *lesser half* anyway :wink:


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

LOL 8) 8)

joe


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry, can't make the 20th Nov, as I'm sailing to Amsterdam that weekend.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So how anny people will be there on Wednesday?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

well i will be there but i hope not on my own :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Are we talking 20th October 7:30 pm Dalton Lodge. A19 Hartlepool?

If so I might be able to make that one. I need to go to Newcastle this week to see one of our team. If I make it Wednesday I have the perfect excuse to claim the mileage! Result :wink:

Hope to see you there. If I have got it wrong and its the 20th of November (a date I also saw bandied about) then TTIABAFI! No biggie.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> TTIABAFI! quote]
> ?????
> Help me out please!!!! (again)
> 
> Hope you get some people turing up, Andy


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Was hoping nobody would ask that.... 

TTIABAFI = two tears in a bucket and f*** it.

I'll get my coat


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Was hoping nobody would ask that....
> 
> TTIABAFI = two tears in a bucket and f*** it.
> 
> I'll get my coat


   
Strangely enough that's not in the *NetLingo* dictionary :wink:


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

I thought we were talking about a meet on the 20th Nov. :roll:

Though can't meet this weds either, cause I'm on 2 till 10 !


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Yellow TT, can we have some clarification please? I'll press for a newcastle meeting tomorrow if its going to get me to another club meet. but need to know soon really.

Cheers,

RescueRangerTT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

the meet will be at the dalton lodge at 7:30 on the 20 of oct hope you can still make it
i will see what i am working and how it gose and we could possibly have another meet on the 20 of nov if people want to


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> RescueRangerTT


Now change your forum name


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > RescueRangerTT
> ...


I have applied the the Forum God, Jae. We await a final judgement on my petition.

See you guys tonight. is it on the A19??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes just south of the windmills look out for the donkeys :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> the Dolton Lodge is on the A19 near hartlepool (aka god country )


Any land marks coming from the South?

is it best to come (from Leeds) A1 to J60 then via sedgfield to A19 and then north

or is it quicker to come:

A1 THirsk - A19 and then hoy it all the way north on the A19?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try not to go that far south  but I think the A19 would be better the other option has always been busy when I've been that way


----------



## LEE_VNA (Sep 18, 2003)

Either way should be fine at that time of day. but the A19 from thirsk is simpler.


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

See you in a bit then...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can anyone see the road is it as foggy in Hartlepool as it is here?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Wow!!! What a pea souper !!!

quick meet up with Yellow TT and Wallsend and co. More nice people in TTs. I reckon all the nice owners are on the forum cos when I see people at random in leeds they are nowhere near as friendly!

ANyway. WWWhat a great drive in the fog. got to catch up ( on the phone ) with a few mates. its nice having a drive out. The car does like to go a bit though... found its speed creeping up.... :roll:

Hope to see you at Skipton


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

AAArrrgggghhh, forgot about the footy tonight and i had to watch that, celtic lost 3 - 0 to some ukranian gangsters AND I missed a TT meet for a very poor reason. :x 

joe


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

When you are pulled in two directions its tough. TT should always win though. If I had stayed I would have sold my Truck to a guy who wanted to buy it outside of Ebay and seeing as its now more than I asked him for it, Id be poorer today as a result... Ergo, Always go to your TT meets!


----------

